# Health news 8th April 2011



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2011)

*Too close? The drinks industry's unsteady deal with government*
Two health organisations last month refused to sign a responsibility deal on reducing problem drinking because they felt the industry was dictating the terms. Six others have walked out. Is there a future for the initiative? Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/public-le.../07/close-drinks-industry-unsteady-government 

*Warning about self-test health kits*
DIY health testing kits have made headlines, with several newspapers reporting that they could do more harm than good. Home test kits designed to detect ailments from high cholesterol to cancer, can be misleading, offer false reassurance or trigger false alarms, and they use language that is often confusing, the media reported. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.nursingtimes.net/nursing...g-about-self-test-health-kits/5028100.article

*Drinking over recommended limit 'raises cancer risk'*
Drinking more than a pint of beer a day can substantially increase the risk of some cancers, research suggests. The Europe-wide study of 363,988 people reported in the British Medical Journal found one in 10 of all cancers in men and one in 33 in women were caused by past or current alcohol intake.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12999000

*Obesity surgery man loses court fight against PCT*

A grandfather has lost his High Court battle over a health trust's refusal to fund obesity surgery. Ex-police officer Tom Condliff, 62, who weighs 22 stone (139kg), says he needs the stomach operation to save his life.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-13007302

*NHS calls for language tests on foreign doctors*

Health service managers warned that allowing medics to operate in countries where they cannot speak the language puts patient safety at risk. They also said there should be updated minimum training requirements for GPs and consultants across the continent in order to ensure they are qualified to practise.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ls-for-language-tests-on-foreign-doctors.html

*More NHS hospitals face financial difficulties and mergers*

Dr David Bennett, the chairman of Monitor, also warned that his own senior staff are ?particularly stretched? as they try to prepare for the Government?s ?significant? reforms to the health sector. His comments come as a former adviser to the Department of Health warns that the controversial reorganisation could see GPs fined for breaking competition law if they do not allow private firms to provide services.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-face-financial-difficulties-and-mergers.html


----------

